# Bulls True or False Game



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's how it works. I'll start by asking a true/false question. The next poster responds with the true/false answer (and some analysis) and he in turn asks a true/false question.

So here goes:

True or false, Bulls win 50 games.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

True

True or False: Noah makes 1st team all-rookie team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

True

Thabo plays 20+ MPG


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

False......2nd team seems more likely

True or False
Ben Wallace averages over 10 rebounds this year.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> True
> 
> Thabo plays 20+ MPG


false


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You need to ask a T/F question, K4E.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brothaman33 said:


> False......2nd team seems more likely
> 
> True or False
> Ben Wallace averages over 10 rebounds this year.


True, all he needs is over 30 MPG, and I don't see anyone taking enough minutes away from him.

T/F: Tyrus Thomas wins most improved player award


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

False

T/F: Joe Smith averages more MPG than Ty or Noah?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> False
> 
> T/F: Joe Smith averages more MPG than Ty or Noah?


True (sadly).

Ben Gordon is no longer a Chicago Bull by the start of the '08 season.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> True (sadly).
> 
> Ben Gordon is no longer a Chicago Bull by the start of the '08 season.



False

Ben Wallace plays in 70+ regular season games this year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

True

T/F: Ben Wallace will get another ring


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> True
> 
> T/F: Ben Wallace will get another ring


False

(T/F) Wallace's D has gone downhill since leaving Detroit.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> False
> 
> (T/F) Wallace's D has gone downhill since leaving Detroit.


True, but that still makes him the best center the Bulls have had in 20 years.

T/F Aaron Gray will play more than 400 minutes next season.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Brothaman33 said:


> False......2nd team seems more likely
> 
> True or False
> Ben Wallace averages over 10 rebounds this year.


False, with Smith and Tyrus and Noah he gets more rest: smaller averages

True or False: Tyrus will be the first player kicked out of a game for two technicals.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

McBulls said:


> T/F Aaron Gray will play more than 400 minutes next season.


False.

T/F Kirk Hinrich gets serious consideration as an All-Star this season.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

(please quote the answer you're responding to)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

False, that'd be Kirk Hinrich

T/F Chris Duhon becomes beloved again.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

false; duhon's gonna see less minutes than ever before, UNLESS he's showcased for a trade come deadline time. thabo's going to get every chance to take his spot.

T/F

either ben gordon or luol deng becomes an all-star this season


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> false; duhon's gonna see less minutes than ever before, UNLESS he's showcased for a trade come deadline time. thabo's going to get every chance to take his spot.
> 
> T/F
> 
> either ben gordon or luol deng becomes an all-star this season


False. The east added an All-Star SG (Ray Allen) and SF (Garnett) making it that much more difficult to get in.

T/F

Joe Smith gets a ring with the Bulls


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> False. The east added an All-Star SG (Ray Allen) and SF (Garnett) making it that much more difficult to get in.
> 
> T/F
> 
> Joe Smith gets a ring with the Bulls


False

By the time the Bulls become SERIOUS Title Contenders, Noah and Tyrus will be vastly improved and Smith's services will not be needed.

T/F

The Bulls will finish above .500 on the road this year.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> False
> 
> By the time the Bulls become SERIOUS Title Contenders, Noah and Tyrus will be vastly improved and Smith's services will not be needed.
> 
> ...


True, only 3 games off last year (18-23).

T/F Tyrus averages more than 1.5 steals per game AND 1.5 blocks per game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Hustle said:


> True, only 3 games off last year (18-23).
> 
> T/F Tyrus averages more than 1.5 steals per game AND 1.5 blocks per game.


False. While I believe it may happen during his career, he will not have enough minutes next season to make it happen. The best thieves in the game were averaging around 35mpg last season. Ditto erasers.

T/F

Joe Smith averages 30mpg this season?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> False. While I believe it may happen during his career, he will not have enough minutes next season to make it happen. The best thieves in the game were averaging aroung 35mpg last season. Ditto erasers.
> 
> T/F
> 
> Joe Smith averages 30mpg this season?


False. And I like Joe Smith. Too many good options at power forward.

T/F

Thabo plays more total minutes during the season for the Bulls than Chris Duhon.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> False. And I like Joe Smith. Too many good options at power forward.
> 
> T/F
> 
> Thabo plays more total minutes during the season for the Bulls than Chris Duhon.


False. As much as many of us like to complain about Duhon, he had twice the minutes Thabo did last season. Even in the play-offs, Duhon had 19mpg to Thabo's 11. Ultimately, Thabo is still not comfortable with the speed of the NBA, while Duhon brings a veteran presence much larger than his years of experience or his stats.

T/F

Duhon is still a Bull at the end of the season?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> False. As much as many of us like to complain about Duhon, he had twice the minutes Thabo did last season. Even in the play-offs, Duhon had 19mpg to Thabo's 11. Ultimately, Thabo is still not comfortable with the speed of the NBA, while Duhon brings a veteran presence much larger than his years of experience or his stats.
> 
> T/F
> 
> Duhon is still a Bull at the end of the season?


See, now, that's why I phrased my statement in terms of total minutes. You must believe that he will be, given your answer.

Regarding your question, I think that although Duhon's role will decrease, the Bulls won't be able to find a deal they like, or be willing to give up what Duhon brings, and he'll be here. So, True.

T/F: Red Kerr will choke on a throat lozenge, vomiting onto Wayne Larivee's lap at least once this season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

False, though it would be funny to see.

T/F - just as the bulls are about to win a championship, bartman deflects a hinrich pass that leads to a fast break bucket and we lose.


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> False, though it would be funny to see.
> 
> T/F - just as the bulls are about to win a championship, bartman deflects a hinrich pass that leads to a fast break bucket and we lose.


False, only because I don't want to think about him getting beatin by bulls fans...

T/F - Paxson makes a deadline deal.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Brothaman33 said:


> False, only because I don't want to think about him getting beatin by bulls fans...
> 
> T/F - Paxson makes a deadline deal.


True -- one of either Khryapa, Duhon, or Sefolosha. 

T/F: Joakim Noah plays in over 65 games averages over 15 mpg this season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> True -- one of either Khryapa, Duhon, or Sefolosha.
> 
> T/F: Joakim Noah plays in over 65 games averages over 15 mpg this season.


True. Surprise!

T/F: Bulls play the Celtics in the ECF


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> True. Surprise!
> 
> T/F: Bulls play the Celtics in the ECF


False. Bulls play the Cavaliers in the ECF.

T/F: The Bulls go undefeated in games where I wear Thabo's jersey (approximately 10 or so games, most likely)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> T/F: The Bulls go undefeated in games where I wear Thabo's jersey (approximately 10 or so games, most likely)


True!(and what's up with the redhawks avatar?)

T/F - Kirk Hinrich will have a triple double by the all-star break.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> True!(and what's up with the redhawks avatar?)
> 
> T/F - Kirk Hinrich will have a triple double by the all-star break.


False.

T/F - Thabo will have a triple double some time in his career.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> False.
> 
> T/F - Thabo will have a triple double some time in his career.


False. He'll come close, though (something like 15/9/8).

As for the Redhawks avatar, I am one. Second year for me here at Miami, actually.

T/F: Ben Gordon will score 50 in a game this year.


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> False. He'll come close, though (something like 15/9/8).
> 
> As for the Redhawks avatar, I am one. Second year for me here at Miami, actually.
> 
> T/F: Ben Gordon will score 50 in a game this year.


Treu

T/F: The Celtics beat the Bulls this year.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Brothaman33 said:


> T/F: The Celtics beat the Bulls this year.


In the regular season? True.

T/F: An underwhelming first half (of the season) would put Skiles job in danger.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

False. I don't think Skiles' job will be in danger until/if the bulls start getting much older and keep failing to advance to the finals for a few more seasons.

T/F: Bulls will go .500+ on the circus trip.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> False. I don't think Skiles' job will be in danger until/if the bulls start getting much older and keep failing to advance to the finals for a few more seasons.
> 
> T/F: Bulls will go .500+ on the circus trip.


True but barely, they finish at .500 (or one game over if we're playing an odd number of games)

T/F: Duhon will have a 20 point scoring game this season.


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> False. I don't think Skiles' job will be in danger until/if the bulls start getting much older and keep failing to advance to the finals for a few more seasons.
> 
> T/F: Bulls will go .500+ on the circus trip.


True.

Phoenix, LA Clippers, LA Lakers, Denver, New York, Toronto. Every game should be winnable but I'll say we drop 2 at the very worst.

T/F: Deng lives up to the hype from this summer and averages 20+ ppg.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Snake said:


> True but barely, they finish at .500 (or one game over if we're playing an odd number of games)
> 
> T/F: Duhon will have a 20 point scoring game this season.


False. Maybe real early in the season - he starts out strong and gets worse as the season wears on.

Not asking T/F so I can answer Jib Master.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jib Meister said:


> True.
> 
> Phoenix, LA Clippers, LA Lakers, Denver, New York, Toronto. Every game should be winnable but I'll say we drop 2 at the very worst.
> 
> T/F: Deng lives up to the hype from this summer and averages 20+ ppg.


True, at minimum, I see him at 20.1 PPG. Could be higher!

T/F: Nocioni averages 30 MPG

(welcome to bbf!)


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> True, at minimum, I see him at 20.1 PPG. Could be higher!
> 
> T/F: Nocioni averages 30 MPG
> 
> (welcome to bbf!)


False all the way. He only averaged 26.5 last year. An improved Tyrus, Thabo, Deng, Noah, and Joe makes the minutes at the 3/4 harder to come by. If we're healthy then I don't think he's averaging 25 mpg.

T/F: Deng and Ben are signed to new contracts before the season starts.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Jib Meister said:


> False all the way. He only averaged 26.5 last year. An improved Tyrus, Thabo, Deng, Noah, and Joe makes the minutes at the 3/4 harder to come by. If we're healthy then I don't think he's averaging 25 mpg.
> 
> T/F: Deng and Ben are signed to new contracts before the season starts.


False, only one will be extended this offseason. Which one I do not know.

T/F: Justin Cage will be signed to the final roster spot.


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

Snake said:


> False, only one will be extended this offseason. Which one I do not know.
> 
> T/F: Justin Cage will be signed to the final roster spot.


TRUE 

T/F: Duhon will be traded before the trade deadline


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

eljam said:


> TRUE
> 
> T/F: Duhon will be traded before the trade deadline


True.

T/F - Part of that trade will involve the aquisition of Kobe Bryant?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

magohaydz said:


> True.
> 
> T/F - Part of that trade will involve the aquisition of Kobe Bryant?


False

T/F: Tyrus plays well enough to be considered for MIP


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

GB said:


> False
> 
> T/F: Tyrus plays well enough to be considered for MIP


True, he'll be considered for it but won't win.

T/F: Kirk Hinrich will average more than 7 assists per game.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

True. Hinrich will average over 7 assists per game but his scoring will decrease due to the other guys playing bigger roles on offense.


T/F: Noah will average less than 10mpg for the year.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

FrankTheTank said:


> True. Hinrich will average over 7 assists per game but his scoring will decrease due to the other guys playing bigger roles on offense.
> 
> 
> T/F: Noah will average less than 10mpg for the year.


False. I'd expect him in the 12-15 mpg range.

T/F? Kobe Bryant will be a Bull this season.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

false; the bulls can afford to wait for him in FA in 2 years. their contract situation is likely to change, and that will afford them some time to get their "ducks in a row" for a move for him.

otherwise, the lakers will look to get 2 starters a pick, and a major bench guy, which is far to much at this stage of the bulls development. i think paxson sees it this way too.

T/F

tyrus thomas will be the first bull to get a quadruple double. (pts, boards, blks, asts/stls)

(correct me *if* someone else has done it, i'm too lazy to check)


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

BULLHITTER said:


> false; the bulls can afford to wait for him in FA in 2 years. their contract situation is likely to change, and that will afford them some time to get their "ducks in a row" for a move for him.
> 
> otherwise, the lakers will look to get 2 starters a pick, and a major bench guy, which is far to much at this stage of the bulls development. i think paxson sees it this way too.
> 
> ...


False. Tyrus will never get one and I think one of the only players in history to do so is Artis Gilmore.

T/F: The Bulls will win 55+.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jib Meister said:


> False. Tyrus will never get one and I think one of the only players in history to do so is Artis Gilmore.
> 
> T/F: The Bulls will win 55+.


False. The Bulls will be just short of 55 wins.

(and no Bull ever had a quadruple-double - Jordan came darn close in one game: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadruple-double)

T/F John Paxson will lose the rest of his hair by the end of the season.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> False. The Bulls will be just short of 55 wins.
> 
> (and no Bull ever had a quadruple-double - Jordan came darn close in one game: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadruple-double)
> 
> T/F John Paxson will lose the rest of his hair by the end of the season.


False.

T/F? Ben Wallace will wear a headband this season.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> False.
> 
> T/F? Ben Wallace will wear a headband this season.


True.


Nocioni will be suspended at least 1 game this season.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> True.
> 
> 
> Nocioni will be suspended at least 1 game this season.


True, based on his reputation as a "dirty" player around the league.

T/F? Noah will be suspended at least 1 game this season by the league.


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> True, based on his reputation as a "dirty" player around the league.
> 
> T/F? Noah will be suspended at least 1 game this season by the league.


False - Fined? Yes. Multiple times? Yes.

T/F? - JamesOn will split minutes 50/50 with Duhon (if he's still here) after the All-Star break.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> True, based on his reputation as a "dirty" player around the league.
> 
> T/F? Noah will be suspended at least 1 game this season by the league.


True, he'll be the first person off the bench when a scrum occurs involving on-court players.

True or False:

Noah will bring more offense in his rookie season than anyone expects.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

GB said:


> True, he'll be the first person off the bench when a scrum occurs involving on-court players.
> 
> True or False:
> 
> Noah will bring more offense in his rookie season than anyone expects.


Than anyone? False. Than the majority? True.

T/F? Michael Sweetney will play in at least one NBA regular season minute this year.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Than anyone? False. Than the majority? True.
> 
> T/F? Michael Sweetney will play in at least one NBA regular season minute this year.


True.

T/F: Luol Deng will have abandoned driving to the hoop, low-post moves and 3 pointers by the break and to return to his bread and butter mid-range jumper.


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

GB said:


> True.
> 
> T/F: Luol Deng will have abandoned driving to the hoop, low-post moves and 3 pointers by the break and to return to his bread and butter mid-range jumper.


False, hes gonna have a big bucket of moves to use.

T/F JamesOn Curry plays meaningful minutes this season.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Brothaman33 said:


> False, hes gonna have a big bucket of moves to use.
> 
> T/F JamesOn Curry plays meaningful minutes this season.


False, if meaningful means more than 5 per game.

T/F: The starting 5 that begins the season is the starting 5 that ends the season (barring injury).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> False, if meaningful means more than 5 per game.
> 
> T/F: The starting 5 that begins the season is the starting 5 that ends the season (barring injury).


False, but 4 of the 5 will be the same.

T/F: Pau Gasol never wears a bulls uniform.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> False, but 4 of the 5 will be the same.
> 
> T/F: Pau Gasol never wears a bulls uniform.


True. I feel like that ship has sailed, unless the new GM values him much less than West seemed to.


T/F: The Bulls will reach the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> True. I feel like that ship has sailed, unless the new GM values him much less than West seemed to.
> 
> 
> T/F: The Bulls will reach the Eastern Conference Finals.


True. My gut says Joe Smith, Noah, Tyrus, Wallace, Nocioni, Deng and Thabo gives us a frontcourt that can hang with anyone in the East. 

T/F: The Bulls will win their division.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Jib Meister said:


> True. My gut says Joe Smith, Noah, Tyrus, Wallace, Nocioni, Deng and Thabo gives us a frontcourt that can hang with anyone in the East.
> 
> T/F: The Bulls will win their division.


True. Will be a dogfight until the end with Cleveland and Detroit.

T/F: Kobe comes to the Bull with Gordon and Wallace as the principle trade pieces.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wynn said:


> T/F: Kobe comes to the Bull with Gordon and Wallace as the principle trade pieces.


False. Noone is going to touch that Wallace contract.

T/F: Tyrus averages 25 minutes a night.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> False. Noone is going to touch that Wallace contract.
> 
> T/F: Tyrus averages 25 minutes a night.


False. 

The bulls will be in the finals.


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> False.
> 
> The bulls will be in the finals.


False, but I don't have a good reason why. Just doesn't feel like it's time yet.

T/F: Deng is a franchise player.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Jib Meister said:


> False, but I don't have a good reason why. Just doesn't feel like it's time yet.
> 
> T/F: Deng is a franchise player.


False. Not this season, but I think he could get up to the level of an Elton Brand eventually.

T/F: Gordon and Deng will both average 20+ ppg AND Hinrich will average 7+ apg.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> False. Not this season, but I think he could get up to the level of an Elton Brand eventually.
> 
> T/F: Gordon and Deng will both average 20+ ppg AND Hinrich will average 7+ apg.


False, Hinrich won't make the assists.

T/F: Gordon will have 5 assists pg this year


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Good Hope said:


> False, Hinrich won't make the assists.
> 
> T/F: Gordon will have 5 assists pg this year


False, but he'll get close as long as Duhon stays on the bench. 

T/F: We'll get through the trade deadline without making a major trade.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

true; the bulls will play well enough consistently for paxson not to feel an urgency to gut the team for a "superstar".



T/F

the bulls will win the EC with no all-stars.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> true; the bulls will play well enough consistently for paxson not to feel an urgency to gut the team for a "superstar".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False. The Bulls will have an all-star this year.

T/F: Luol Deng will lead the Bulls in scoring.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> False. The Bulls will have an all-star this year.
> 
> T/F: Luol Deng will lead the Bulls in scoring.


False. I think Gordon will again this year.

T/F? Tyrus Thomas will lead the team in FTA.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

false; gordon and deng will get the most shots, and both will increase their "shots in the paint" ratio.

T/F

nocioni will win 6th man of the year award


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

True, NBA forced to give credit to a Bulls team known for depth that won nearly 60 games.

T/F Skiles goes in the top 3 for coach of the year voting.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

False. Skiles continues to establish himself as one of the best coaches in the league, but the award will go to who it always does: an upstart coach who is on shaky ground and does a lot with his talent. 

T/F Joakim Noah is the defacto public team leader by the end of the season?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> False. Skiles continues to establish himself as one of the best coaches in the league, but the award will go to who it always does: an upstart coach who is on shaky ground and does a lot with his talent.
> 
> T/F Joakim Noah is the defacto public team leader by the end of the season?


False. Luol Deng will be anointed team leader by the media.
http://basketbawful.blogspot.com/2007/09/word-of-day-man.html

T/F: Noce will be interviewed during halftime of a nationally broadcast game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hodges said:


> False. Luol Deng will be anointed team leader by the media.
> http://basketbawful.blogspot.com/2007/09/word-of-day-man.html
> 
> T/F: Noce will be interviewed during halftime of a nationally broadcast game.


False.

T/F: Noah makes 1st team all-rookie.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> False.
> 
> T/F: Noah makes 1st team all-rookie.



True, considering Oden's terrible luck.

T/F: The Bulls finish 2nd or better in regular season record in the East.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> True, considering Oden's terrible luck.
> 
> T/F: The Bulls finish 2nd or better in regular season record in the East.


True

T/F: Tyrus makes an all defense team.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

False, the all defensive team is a lifetime achievement award.

T/F: Thabo just might make you question your sexuality (just a wee little bit).


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> False, the all defensive team is a lifetime achievement award.
> 
> T/F: Thabo just might make you question your sexuality (just a wee little bit).


True, he already has.

T/F: You are happy with Scott Skiles as our coach


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> True, he already has.
> 
> T/F: You are happy with Scott Skiles as our coach


True. As someone said earlier, Tyrus's improvement over last season can be in some way attributed to Skiles.

T/F: Gordon will get to the line about 7 times a game.


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hodges said:


> True. As someone said earlier, Tyrus's improvement over last season can be in some way attributed to Skiles.
> 
> T/F: Gordon will get to the line about 7 times a game.


False, he wont make it there 7 times a game..

T/F MArtynas Andrieuskevicious cathes on with another NBA team.


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Brothaman33 said:


> False, he wont make it there 7 times a game..
> 
> T/F MArtynas Andrieuskevicious cathes on with another NBA team.


False. I question how long he lasts in Europe.

T/F: Hinrich, Kobe, Nocioni, Tyrus, Noah, Wallace, Thabo, Duhon and Joe Smith is a championship worthy rotation.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jib Meister said:


> False. I question how long he lasts in Europe.
> 
> T/F: Hinrich, Kobe, Nocioni, Tyrus, Noah, Wallace, Thabo, Duhon and Joe Smith is a championship worthy rotation.


True.

T/F: it'd take Gordon and Deng to get us Kobe


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> True.
> 
> T/F: it'd take Gordon and Deng to get us Kobe


*False*, but it would take one and a lot else. My guess is a Kobe trade (as I alluded to earlier on this thread) would require a minimum of Gordon (scoring), Wallace (salary matching), Duhon (they need a point), and Tyrus or Joakim (potential). I also think this would be a fair trade. Possibly throw in Nocioni for Bynum so that we're not completely naked in the front court.

Maybe this next has already been asked..... I've not read the whole thread:

T/F: The roster remaining after the above trade could win a championship?

*Kirk*, Barrett
*Kobe*, Sefolosha
*Deng*, Griffin
*Smith*, Khryapa
*Bynum*, Joakim, Gray


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *False*, but it would take one and a lot else. My guess is a Kobe trade (as I alluded to earlier on this thread) would require a minimum of Gordon (scoring), Wallace (salary matching), Duhon (they need a point), and Tyrus or Joakim (potential). I also think this would be a fair trade. Possibly throw in Nocioni for Bynum so that we're not completely naked in the front court.
> 
> Maybe this next has already been asked..... I've not read the whole thread:
> 
> ...


True, maybe 2nd season tho, as the team would have to gel with Kobe in the mix.

T/F: the roster without the trade will win a championship?


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

true; but mostly because i don't think the roster with the trade would.

T/F

tyrus thomas is the mvp of the frosh-soph all-star game


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> true; but mostly because i don't think the roster with the trade would.
> 
> T/F
> 
> tyrus thomas is the mvp of the frosh-soph all-star game


False. After there is simply no room to add Durant to the allstar team he steps up huge and smashes the sophmore team.

T/F Noah, Tyrus, Nocioni, Sefolosha, and Duhon make up the best defensive bench in the history of the nba?


----------

